# Intel I210 NIC and bhyve



## trumee (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello,

It seems that hardware offloading doesnt work with Intel I210 NIC and bhyve. I had to disable the hardware offloading to make the host talk to the vm via ssh. Further details are here.

Is this a known limitation of this NIC?

Thanks


----------

